# Collet vs. Jacobs chuck for drilling on the lathe



## Mike Jones (Dec 19, 2014)

When I come across something that is really useful, inexpensive, or just a better way, I like to share that. This tutorial type video shows how to use an inexpensive collet chuck in the tailstock in place of the jacobs chuck. This "new-to-me" method will help to diminish the tendency for a bit to wobble and get off-center...a real bitch for deep boring operations like tall pepper mills. Inexpensive, usefull, and, a better way all in one! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the video Mike, Great Idea. Do any turning suppliers carry them?


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 19, 2014)

That is slick, I might have to think about going that way for some of my drilling. For the big lathe would need to go MT3 if I wanted to use a draw bar...

Amazon had a set for under 70.00 Unfortunately not prime eligible for free shipping though.

http://www.amazon.com/Collets-2MT-S...TF8&qid=1419037189&sr=8-1&keywords=2mt+collet


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 20, 2014)

I just paid 13.50 for the 3/8" x #2 MT also an Amazon order. It looks like the same one used in the Video.


----------

